# Surf fishing in the snow



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This was probably the coolest thing I've ever got to do. I've fished in some insane weather before, but this takes the cake. My rods and reels were frozen to my truck and I had to chip them out. Then I had to soak them in saltwater just to be able to cast. I got 2 rods set out with crab and caught a nice black drum, then we left. I'm sure we could have caught more fish if we would have stayed, but all we wanted to do is catch a fish with snow on the beach and we did. I'm as proud of that drum as any fish I've ever caught.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Was it as cold as the day of the seminar?

















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hard Core Shark and Ms. Shark!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> Was it as cold as the day of the seminar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it was only around 30, but seeing the snow and ice all over everything made it feel colder.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

I tell you what J.R., you and the misses are hardcore to the bone. That was a great catch in snow and you should be proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Your skills never cease to amaze me. 

Would like to one day wet a line with you and soak in as much as you'd be willing to share. I bet that was amazing, fishing in the snow.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*area*

Shark chum if u don`t mind me asking what part of the beach area u fishing don`t think I`ve seen area like that with rocks then beach ....thx..Bill


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job John!
You have pictures to prove it snowed at the beach.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, sharkchum is the real deal, no doubt about it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is way cool!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

saltwaterjunky said:


> Shark chum if u don`t mind me asking what part of the beach area u fishing don`t think I`ve seen area like that with rocks then beach ....thx..Bill


On the east end of Sargent Island where Canal drive ends. Harvey uncovered some of the revetment wall.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We tried yesterday, but I only had a couple crabs. Went to Mitchells cut and fished with shrimp to try to catch something to use for bait, but all we caught were keeper drum. Left the cut to try the surf and caught a couple big drum, but ran out of bait. It was a beautiful day with clear blue skys, but it's hard to catch fish without bait. All my crab died from the cold.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> This was probably the coolest thing I've ever got to do. I've fished in some insane weather before, but this takes the cake. My rods and reels were frozen to my truck and I had to chip them out. Then I had to soak them in saltwater just to be able to cast. I got 2 rods set out with crab and caught a nice black drum, then we left. I'm sure we could have caught more fish if we would have stayed, but all we wanted to do is catch a fish with snow on the beach and we did. I'm as proud of that drum as any fish I've ever caught.


Dedication! Good stuff bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Snow fishing! That is something else! WTG!


----------

